# Christmas Plans?



## Nela (Nov 24, 2010)

[align=center]It's comiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing :yahoo:inkbouce:[/align]
[align=center]So I was just curious...[/align]
[align=center]What are your plans?[/align]
[align=center]:biggrin2:[/align]


----------



## Flirtycuddle (Nov 24, 2010)

Spending time at home away from all inlaws lmao. We get to spend Thanksgiving with them tomorrow so I made sure Christmas is just us since it will be our first one as a family.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Nov 24, 2010)

I looovee christmas SOOOO much. I have a piece of work to do over the christmas period but it is fascinating and I can't wait to start it- comparing a species of hominoidea (apes/humans) with a species of tarsiidae (tarsiers) in anatomy, behaviour, evolution etc. and it counts for half the module mark.

I am going home from uni between 18thdec and the 11th Jan and my twin is coming down from brum between those dates too, so we can have christmas all together like we always did.

We always do the same thing really- just spend loads of time together playing games, having other family over (not on xmas day though- that's just for us  ), LOTS of yummy food all throughout december etc. It's the best time ever.

Jen


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 24, 2010)

More than likely work part of the 24th than to my husbands aunts house (his moms family gets together.) than to his parents house for a bit. His family lives south of us, and mine is north of us. Than the 25th we head up to Springfield. Spend time at my parents, our god kids and with my best friend (2nd family) house. If I didn't go spend time with my friend Jen and her family it wouldn't be right. They expect me there.


----------



## missyscove (Nov 24, 2010)

My last final is on December 11 so I'm flying home to LA on the 12th. I picked up shifts at the animal hospital the morning of the 23rd and 24th. From the 25th through the 1st of January I'll be in Hawaii, then I come back to LA for a few days, just long enough to pack for my field course in Kenya. That's about 2.5 weeks long. Then back to LA again, for less than 24 hours this time. I'm on a red-eye back to NY and I'll land the morning before classes start. 
It'll be a real whirlwind winter break for me and I'm really looking forward to it! I'm not sure exactly how we'll be celebrating the holiday yet. We usually go to midnight mass with my mom and celebrate with her on the 25th since it's also her birthday.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 24, 2010)

I think we're going to the inlaws Christmas day....if we can pry the boys away from all their new goodies.

Im trying to convince my Dad to come up for Christmas instead so we will see...I absolutely LOVE Christmas but I also get sad over the holidays since all my family is so far away


----------



## jcottonl02 (Nov 24, 2010)

*missyscove wrote: *


> My last final is on December 11


My Birthday!!!!    

Jen


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 24, 2010)

I love Christmas!
I'm going to try make this one of my best Christmas because it' kind of my last Christmas as a kid. Next year I'll be 18 and hopefully in college. So planning on making this Christmas extra special! Sending out more cards then usual, watching lots of Christmas films, listening to more Christmas songs than usual, decorating more, spending more time doing things as a family and I'm going to do a ton of Christmas baking 

Already found out one of the presents my parents are getting me by accident, a GHD woo! Kind of wish I hadn't found out now though lol!


----------



## missyscove (Nov 25, 2010)

Grace, going to college doesn't mean you can't act like a kid anymore! My roommates and I spend most of our weekends watching Disney movies (And singing along!), baking cookies & brownies, and playing board games! We decorated our whole apartment for Halloween and had a pumpkin carving party too!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Nov 29, 2010)

X-Mas eve I go to Kelly country cooking with my Bio mom. I will show her my first ultra sound pictures there. 

Then back home to open gifts with the dog and cat. Get up the next morning and open our gifts to each other. 

Wait tell about three and head to my moms with all the kids gifts eat dinner then we open gifts as a family there. About mid night we will be able to head home if we are lucky. I normally crash at a friend house half way this year I will go home. I am hoping this morning sickness will hold out for x-mas I could not enjoy thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## hartleybun (Nov 29, 2010)

will be enjoying christmas at home with hubby and teens. mum in law will be joining us for lunch. Thanks to cancer and age we are a bit lacking in close family

am looking forward to it tho'


----------



## Nela (Dec 15, 2010)

Awww everyone seems to have nice plans! :biggrin:

FlirtyCuddle: LOL that sounds like a plan. 

Jen: Oh you have a twin? Cool! That sounds like a lovely Christmas! 

Ali: You're always a busy bee. Lovely that you get to spend it with so many loved ones :biggrin2:

MissyCove: um... what the world? :shock:How in the world will you manage allll that traveling?! LOL. I'd be absolutely deaded! Hope you have a blast!

Brandy: Awww have you managed to convince your dad? I'll be celebrating Christmas on the 25th via webcam with mine. I don't know if that's possible for you guys... Just a thought. 

Grace: I'm 25 and that's exactly what I am doing for Christmas There's just no age but I do understand what you mean. Errrr, what's a GHD? 

Mrs PBJ: Oh I hope the morning sickness will have subsided by then! How are you doing? How exciting to show your ultrasound picture! Awww bless :biggrin2:

HartleyBun: Awww I'm sorry to hear about the effects of cancer on your family. Cancer is such a terrible thing. I wish you a very Merry Christmas with your loved ones!

[align=center]________________________________________[/align]
[align=left]As for myself it will go something sorta like this:[/align]
[align=left]On the 24th, Jeff and I will stay up into the 25th. Jeff has never done that so we will be starting this new tradition :biggrin:We'll have a lovely (hopefully!), somewhat romantic, dinner. I'm thinking it will either involve seafood or lamb. I haven't quite decided yet.We'll watch the christmas classics on TV, maybe some standup comedy, and perhaps play some games. I have every intention of doing so in my nice comfy pjs! We'll also give each other a little something that night. I'm thinking the pets will get a little something special that night as well :biggrin2:[/align]
[align=left]On the 25th, I will be mostly busy with preparations for the next day because we will have the family over then. However, my family will be celebrating their christmas on that day so we have arranged to open our webcams and microphones to stay in contact. We'll most likely be plugging our computer screens into the TVs as well... My father has a 50something inch TV :expressionlessLol. Most of my day will be spent in the kitchen though as I have a full buffet to prepare for the next day. [/align]
[align=left]On the 26th (in the Netherlands they have 2 official christmas days), Jeff's family will be coming over. We'll be7 people so not a huge crowd luckily. We will have the buffet set up and we'll play some games, open presents, etc. I think it will be a nice, fun evening. [/align]
[align=left]I *believe* that we will head off to his sister's house on the 31st. In the Netherlands, there are a toooooooooon of fireworks at the New Year's ringing in. It's absolutely amazing. You don't have enough eyes to see! The whole city has fireworks! It's my favorite part. :biggrin2:They also release these 'wish balloons' that are like paper lamps and you can spot them floating away into the sky. Of course there is champagne and food. Usually the food consists mainlyof different fish and seafood. [/align]
[align=left]Then on some other day (not sure when yet), Jeff's father and his wife will be coming down from France. It'll be the first time they see the house as well. We will have them over for a nice fondue dinner [/align]
[align=left]So that will be our holidays :biggrin2:[/align]


----------



## Suz (Dec 15, 2010)

That's my question too! What is a GHD?? 

Got all my Christmas shopping done,so I'm relieved at that. My father in law's surprise 80th birthday party is this weekend, so I'm focusing on that for now. AFter that, then I'll be relaxing and drinking some wine every night and baking cookies with my daughter once I get off work on the 23, and 24th. Well OK, I don't really bake, but I'm really good at going to the store and buying the Pillsbury rolls of dough and putting them in the oven. 

Christmas morning will begift anarchyand we'll eat all day long until we're stuffed. Then we all go to bed fat and happy and POOF! Christmas is done...


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 15, 2010)

A good hair day professional hair straightener  You can use it to do curls and other styles as well though, amazing stuff!


----------



## missmerlin2010 (Dec 15, 2010)

My aunt is coming this weekend, and we are hosting christmas at our house next weekend.


----------



## Michaela (Dec 18, 2010)

I've just got home from uni in Scotland yesterday so Christmas should be extra nice this year!  Been looking forward to seeing my family and animals, just chilling and enjoying the break. I had all my exams before Christmas which was great, I don't have to worry about Anatomy or Physiology or anything over Christmas! 

I will be having a lot of nights out with my home friends which will be so nice! We're all meeting up for a catchup tomorrow. I'll meet up with new Uni friends who live here too, probably spending New Year in Belfast with them.

I really love Christmas, the day itself I will just spend with my family. Can't wait until Santa comes! The only present I know about is a camera, this never happens haha! It's exciting! I still have to BUY all my presents though - I couldn't buy any in Dundee because of weight restrictions on luggage with the airline - of course I wasn't able to fly home anyway and had to get the ferry so it would have been fine - but no matter, I'll have a fun day out shopping.


----------



## degrassi (Dec 19, 2010)

We have a busy christmas which usually involves lots of visiting with friends and family. 

We do a ukrainian christmas eve dinner. All the meatless christmas dishes. Its usually just my immediate family, siblings, parents and grandpa. Then after supper we sit around the fire and talk, or watch christmas movies. 

Christams day we open presents in the morning, and then we have brunch downstairs around the fire and all the presents. Then we do a regular christmas dinner with some added french canadian dishes(tortiere, sugar pie, pork roast etc). Its my family and usually some family friends that don't have anywhere else to go. Lots of food and drinks, then sit around chatting. 

Boxing day(the 26th, like black friday in the states) is sale day in canada. So if there is anything, usually electronic, my dad and brother go out and stand in line early in the morning. My mom usually goes shopping too but I hate crowds. Then we usually go over to some of our family friends for leftovers, or have people to our house.

I love xmas, as its lots of food and visiting with friends. My family loves entertaining so pretty much every day over xmas break we have some type of company over.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 19, 2010)

We'll be spending Christmas eve at church and Christmas day at home, enjoying family and relaxing.

I have 2 weeks break from nursing school, so am frantically cleaning, shopping, and baking to get ready for my day to relax LOL


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 19, 2010)

well...i have never been a big christmas person. i always felt awkward getting gifts...

but now that my daughters 2 she will be able to enjoy this xmas  im excited to see her happy


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 23, 2010)

I will be having a very quiet Christmas this year. Me and the bunnies. With me just moving it would have been too rushed for me to go home for Christmas and I didn't have anyone to take care of the bunnies. I asked Chris but he said no, Nice guy.

Valerie you are Ukrainian too. Great, I will miss the meatless 13 course meal with the extra place setting at the table. I think I will go buy Perogies at this home made Ukrainian restaurant, maybe they will have meatless cabbage rolls too.

I remember growing up supposedly you were suppose to eat one course then have a drink of schnapps, I now know why my Dad was very tipsy by the time dinner was over.

Oh to be young again and to have parents around to celebrate the Christmas season.

Happy Holidays

Susan


----------



## degrassi (Dec 23, 2010)

> Valerie you are Ukrainian too. Great, I will miss the meatless 13 course meal with the extra place setting at the table. I think I will go buy Perogies at this home made Ukrainian restaurant, maybe they will have meatless cabbage rolls too. I remember growing up supposedly you were suppose to eat one course then have a drink of schnapps, I now know why my Dad was very tipsy by the time dinner was over.



Yep, lots of yummy food. But it looks like its just going to be me, my parents and my grandpa this year. My brother just called and said he has the flu plus his asthma is now kicking in so he can't drive up  So we are going to have enough food to feed about 20 but there is only 4 of us  Typical ukrainian

We don't do all the dishes, we only do about 8 things, mostly our favorites. 

Today I made the Kutia(wheat in syrup), sour cabbage rolls, and the Kolach(braided bread). Thankfully my grandpa takes care of the soups so thats 2 less things to make. So much food! And its all beige colored and made of carbs, lol. 

I've never heard of the schnapps thing. But that might not be a bad thing to do. i know by the time i'm done cooking and getting everything ready i'm ready for a few drinks


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 26, 2010)

WEll I worked Thursday night at 9 pm till Friday 6 am, while at work i lost my voice and my throat was killing me,lol. Then I came home slept a few hours then off to my Sister in laws house where we celebrated Christmas with my hubby's family. Got home late then up real early for Christmas morning at our house with the kids, after the kids opened everything and it looked like a tornado of toys in my living room we went to my sisters house to celebrate with my family. Got up today still to have toys from one end of my living room to the other,lol, ugh. Called out of work today, cause i still have no voice, my head hurts so bad and is so stuff, and we are getting ready to get lots o snow so i didnt want to go to work,lol. So i will sit in and enjoy my day off,lol


----------

